# Branchement du décodeur TV orange sur iMac



## paulineraphb (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la réponse à ma question sur ce forum.

Est-il possible de brancher directement le décodeur TV d'orange sur un mac ? 
En effet, j'ai un imac 22 pouces qui me sert de télé (avec une clé tuner eyeTV) et je n'ai pas de télé. J'aimerais brancher le décodeur orange sur mon iMac pour pouvoir bénéficier de plus de chaînes et de la VOD.

Quelqu'un a-t-il procédé à un tel branchement? Est-ce que ce la marche bien? Quelle est la clé eyeTV nécessaire pour ce branchement?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses car je ne trouve aucun élément sur internet à ce sujet et j'aimerais recueillir des témoignages de personnes ayant testé cette solution...

Cordialement,
paulineraphb


----------



## Oizo (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quel est le modèle de ton EyeTV ? Si tu as une entrée vidéo dessus c'est possible.


----------

